# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Shqipëria në NATO dhe Maqedonia

## Alienated

Po hap kete teme/sondazh per te pare mendimin e shqiptareve ne pergjithesi lidhur me tentimin e Maqedonise per t'iu bashkuar paktit veri atlantik dhe rolin e Shqiperise ne kete drejtim.

Sic e dime, ne Samitin e Budapestit Greqia perdori te drejten e vetos kunder Maqedonise, gje qe ia ndaloi rrugetimin drejt NATOS.

Shumica e shqiptareve ne Maqedoni presin qe Shqiperia te beje nje hap te tille ndaj Maqedonise, ne nje kohe qe qeveria e Gruevskit nuk po tregohet e gatshme te implementoje Marreveshjen e Ohrit akoma. 

Nga ana tjeter, Ali Ahmeti (kryetar i BDI-se, pjesemarrese ne qeverine Gruevski), dje (16.08.2009) tha per ALSAT-M qe nuk priste nga Shqiperia te perdorte VETO ndaj Maqedonise ne Samitin e ardhshem te NATOS (shihni ketu).

Si mendoni ju?
*Duhet Shqiperia te perdore VETO kunder Maqedonise?
A duhet Shqiperia te kushtezoje hyrjen e Maqedonise ne NATO me implementimin e plote te Marreveshjes se Ohrit?
A duhet Shqiperia t'i kerkoje Maqedonise te respektoje ne teresi te drejtat e Shqiptareve ne Maqedoni, para se te behet pjese e familjes Veri-Atlantike?*

Po ju ftoj ne diskutim.

----------


## Korcar-L1

Qe duhet, kjo nuk diskutohet, por sic jemi mesuar ne shqiptaret te mos kemi besim tek qeverite tona (shkaqet dihen), kam shum frike se zeri i Shqiperise nuk ka per tu ndiere pa ju dhene leja nga Big brother.

Shpresoj te jem gabim.

----------


## chino

Qellimi i Shqiperise duhet te jete influencimi per implementim te Marreveshjes se Ohrit. Por pyetja eshte se si mund te arritet kjo gje me se miri.

Nese perdor tani veto-n, ne kete menyre do te acaroheshin marredheniet sado pak. Kjo do te sillte pas vete nje situate te pakontrollueshme. Maqedonia do te fillonte te shohe ne Shqiperine nje shtet presionberes. Do te izolohej, dhe kjo ndoshta do te keqesonte gjendjen e shqiptareve atje. Kjo eshte vetem nje imagjinim. Nuk do te thote se ndodhe patjeter. Mund te ndodhe se ne rast te veto-s, Maqedonia do te fillonte te implementoje marreveshjen ne fjale menjehere dhe ne menyre te perplote. Nuk dihet. Por duhet te pyetim se cfare ndodhe, nese ky skenari i dyte nuk ndodhe, por i pari? Si veprojme pastaj? Rruga per konflikte tjera do hapet. 

Nese nuk perdor veto-n, Maqedonia pas antaresimit ne NATO, ajo do te kete burime tjera normash, te cilat e obligojne si per garantim te te drejtave demokratike te qytetareve dhe grupeve etnike te saj ashtu edhe per implementim te Marreveshjes se Ohrit. Ne kete menyre nuk do te ishte Shqiperia tutori per implementim te marreveshjes, por vet NATO.

----------


## km92

Chino me lart i paska thene te gjitha, ka rrezik qe me veto-n e shqiperise te keqesohet gjendja e shqiptareve ketu. Nqs maqedonia antaresohet ne Nato do te kete tjera rregulla, te cilat sigurojne te drejta te barabarta dhe demokratike te qytetareve ketu. Dhe une ketu do te votoj per Jo.

----------


## RaPSouL

Të themi kjo do të jetë mundësia e fundit për të parandaluar kushtëzimin e plotë të shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë nën qeverinë absolute të Gruevskit, nuk do gabonim. Nëse do e shikonim në atë aspekt që Maqedonia nuk e përdori veton për Shqipërin kur kjo e fundit u integrua në NATO edhe pse nuk kishte asnjë arsye nuk do të ishte e arsyeshme që Shqipëria tia kthen në mënyrë tjetër, kjo ishte sa i përket teorisë. Por këtu del një problem ose çështje tjetër që e bën Shqipërinë ta përdorë veton (po deshi), ajo është çështja kombëtare që prek edhe Shqipërinë pasi në Maqedoni jetojnë një numër i konsiderueshëm shqiptarësh. 

Sali Berisha është një ndër udhëheqësit politik më nacional se asnjë tjetër, nacionaliteti i tij dhe dëshira për kombin e tij të bashkuar u shikua shumë qart me hapjen e tunelit të Kalimashit dhe fjalimeve të tjera të tij ku cek thyerjen e kufive mes Kosovës dhe Shqipërisë. Gruevski dhe z.m(***).s(serb) Ali Ahmeti nuk u konvenon që Shqipëria të përdor veton pse?

Gruevskit nga njëra anë nuk i konvenon pasi ka arritur supermaci absolute në Maqedoni dhe gjithçka është nën kontrollin e tij poashtu është edhe i racës  Maqedone dhe është e kuptueshme që nuk i konvenon vetoja e Shqipërisë, por Ali Ahmeti kinse është Shqiptarë pse nuk i konvenon atij vallë?

Ali Ahmetit nuk i konvenon vetoja e Shqipërisë për të vetmën arsye,  interesit të tij personal, një individ që është zhytur në errësirën e një qeverisje absolute të Gruevskit dhe që nuk guxon të bëjë asnjë hap pa lejen e Gruevskit nuk i ka ngelur gjë tjetër vetëm të shikoj interesat personale dhe partiake. Përgjat gjithë kësaj qeverisje ai njëher nuk doli në mendim ndryshe ose të kundërt me Gruevskin, bile edhe në çështjen e vetos të Shqipërisë e përkrahu mendimin e Gruevskit.

Mendoj se Shqipëria përfundimisht duhet të përdor veton ndaj Maqedonisë, për të mbrojtur zhdukjen e identitetit shqiptar në këtë vend artificial dhe për të mbrojtur vlerat dhe kulturën tonë shqiptare. Pa implementimin e marëveshjes së Ohri pa asnjë përfaqësim të dobishëm në parlament, menjanime të ndryshme në aspekte financiare,arsimore dhe fetare, shkelja e dukshme e shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë dhe vlerave të tyre që po u bëhen tregojnë qartë se diçka duhet të ndërmeret dhe vetoja e Shqipërisë është shanci i fundit për parandalimin e këtij sindromi sllav.

Si do ndikoje vetoja e Shqipërisë në ndryshimet që do të pësoj Maqedonia pas saj?

Nëse Shqipëria vendos të përdorë veton për mosintegrimin e Maqedonisë në NATO, personalisht mendoj se do të jetë fundi i epokës Gruevski përfshirë këtu edhe Ali Ahmetovskin. Maqedonasit nuk do të jenë të kënaqur pastaj me Gruevskin pasi ai nuk arriti integrimin në NATO  dhe kështu do filloj fundosja e tij bashk me Ahmetovskin tonë, që edhe shqiptarët njëher e përgjithmon do të binden se çfar gjubre është ai. Pas gjithë kësaj do të filloj diçka e re, diçka pak më ndryshe se ajo që po ndodh tash përplot me diskriminime dhe pabarazi ndaj shqiptarëve. Pastaj mendoj se edhe ndërkombëtarët do të shtërngojn Maqedoninë deri në limit dhe do të kushtëzojnë atë pa ndonjë alternativë tjetër që gjërat të ndryshojnë në lidhje me çështjen shqiptare në Maqedoni.

Pra, Shqipëria duhet të përdor veton, se a do ta përdor atë nuk e dim por do ta tregoj koha kur të vij, por siç ceka më lartë disa tipare të Sali Berishës nuk mendoj se do të ngel vetoja pa u përdorur.

----------


## getomental

> Qellimi i Shqiperise duhet te jete influencimi per implementim te Marreveshjes se Ohrit. Por pyetja eshte se si mund te arritet kjo gje me se miri.
> 
> .


me nje *Intervenim ushtarak,*dhe fillimin sa me te shpejt te rikthimit te Bugarve ne trojet e tire ne Bugari!

Pastrim *TOTAL* te trojeve Shqiptare nga Sllavet dhe Magjupt...

----------

